
Orson Welles' first attempt at movie-making - neonate
https://dangerousminds.net/comments/orson_welles_first_attempts_at_movie_making_too_much_johnson
======
praneshp
Different topic, but about Orson Welles from Every Frame a Painting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GXv2C7vwX0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GXv2C7vwX0)

------
wedowhatwedo
Here is an archive of Orson Welles' radio artifacts:

[https://orsonwelles.indiana.edu/](https://orsonwelles.indiana.edu/)

------
tomxor
I watched 11 minutes, I swear it felt like 30!

